# Most common font for athletic jersey's



## Kisskrazed

I have a couple fonts picked out, but I want them to read easy & not look too cartoonish. What do some of the pros use for fonts for last names on the back of jersey's? thanks.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints

Kisskrazed said:


> I have a couple fonts picked out, but I want them to read easy & not look too cartoonish. What do some of the pros use for fonts for last names on the back of jersey's? thanks.


You will see block fonts on a lot of jerseys.

Search for 'varsity', 'princeton' and 'athletic' on dafont.com for some free ones.


----------



## Fluid

block style and bold


----------

